# This weeks haul of goods..



## Mr.RED (Apr 12, 2019)

Between my father and myself I think we had a good score this week between a previous deal and the Copake bike swap so I figure I share what we recently picked up. My father was able to score some drool worthy goods early in the week which was a vintage Crescent framset all Renolyds 531 Swedish made Campy drops and a 1970s Witcomb handbuilt racer with all Renolyds 531, Campagnolo drivetrain, Shimano Dura Ace front derailleur, Shimano Dura Ace brakes/drilled levers, Cinelli bars/stem, Hi-E hubs laced to 700c tublars and Ideale 90 saddle. At Copake I snagged a pile of parts plus a couple of good quality frames in my size 1 being a Austro Dalmer Super Leicht  Reynolds 531 full with Campy drops and the other a Lotus with Champ #2 tubing shimano 600 headset, and shimano drops. When it comes to any good quality 58cm frame its hard for me to pass up and I got enough projects for the next few months.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 13, 2019)

The Crescent is very worthy.


----------



## troy boy (Apr 13, 2019)

interested in that witcomb if you decide to sell  nice score


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 13, 2019)

The Crescent is a cool bike but the Swiss threaded BB leaves very little options either Campagnolo or possibly Phil Wood made swiss threaded BBs.  As for the Witcomb it is too large for me to ride so it will be up for sale in the near future. I was gonna clean the Witcomb up get some proper pics and use it for a show bike lol.


----------



## juvela (Apr 13, 2019)

-----

Pepita appears she would have begun life as a 319 or 320.

Have not before encountered one exhibiting this brake bridge.

T.A., Stronglight, Sakae Ringyo all offered CH bottom bracket assemblies.

-----


----------



## troy boy (Apr 13, 2019)

juvela  forgive my ignorance but witch one is pepita? the crescent?


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 14, 2019)

I am going to assume he is referring to the Crescent. I was able to solve the BB issue I discovered I had a NOS EDCO compeition eccentric BB for swiss thread BB shells I've been holding on to the EDCO BB for years because it was a rather unique piece.  Campagnolo swiss thread BB near impossible to find and super expensive along with Phil Wood. Velo Orange does make an eccentric BB that I believe fits swiss BB shells and thats about I didnt see anything from TA or Stronglight.


----------



## juvela (Apr 15, 2019)

troy boy said:


> juvela  forgive my ignorance but witch one is pepita? the crescent?




-----

the Crescent badged version of the 320 was called the Pepita.

the Monark badged version did not have a text name AFAIK.

ditto for the Scandia version.

great to read of the EDCO on hand!  

-----


----------



## LionOfShortlands (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi @Mr.RED please could you tell me if you have sold the witcomb? 
Thanks


----------

